# Becoming a reality



## rlmbizy (Feb 6, 2012)

So, this whole process has been very slow but it looks like we might have the start of an offer next week so we can begin the negotiation process. 

I am curious from other Americans...did your dubai offer come close to, equal or exceed your current salary? 

If I look at the exchange rate (providing I am doing all of this right) it seems we would be fine if housing and education plus a few extras are included. 

My hubby makes around $75,000 base salary but usually gets a great bonus but even if the base salary were matched plus some extras I think it would be a good offer. 

What do you all think?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rlmbizy said:


> So, this whole process has been very slow but it looks like we might have the start of an offer next week so we can begin the negotiation process.
> 
> I am curious from other Americans...did your dubai offer come close to, equal or exceed your current salary?
> 
> ...


I worked in the Middle East/Africa/Asia from 1984 until 1994 on a break rotation schedule and have just accepted an offer in Dubai as a resident manager.

There are a lot of financial benefits to the expat life including the tax benefit and lifestyle (maids!) but make sure the additional expense of kids education, housing, and retirement (no contribution to SS) are covered. 

The company I just signed a contract with tried to use the "no tax" to low ball me on the offer, I came back with the lack of a social security and 401K contributions to up their offer and came to an agreement. The final deal was worth an increase of my US salary of about a 17% premium plus another 25% bonus (if that happens).

The housing I don't consider in the offer as I am keeping my US house for now so will need to pay anyway, but if you can sell your house or are renting then of curse this is also a benefit.


----------



## rlmbizy (Feb 6, 2012)

> The housing I don't consider in the offer as I am keeping my US house for now so will need to pay anyway, but if you can sell your house or are renting then of curse this is also a benefit.


How is it that you can keep your house? I thought in order to do the whole tax free expat thing you had to have no residence in the US? 

Is there a good resource that explains all of this stuff? 

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rlmbizy said:


> How is it that you can keep your house? I thought in order to do the whole tax free expat thing you had to have no residence in the US?
> 
> Is there a good resource that explains all of this stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


My sister is moving into my house. It's not the property you own, it's where your tax home is. Two ways to qualify, only staying in the US 35 days a year or bonifide residence in another country that has a tax agreement with the US.

Lots of resources on the web including here.


----------



## rlmbizy (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks...we will figure it out...just a lot to take in at one time...
What part of Indiana are you from?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rlmbizy said:


> Thanks...we will figure it out...just a lot to take in at one time...
> What part of Indiana are you from?


A small town near Lafayette (where Purdue is).

If I can help with specific questions let me know.


----------



## rlmbizy (Feb 6, 2012)

We are born and raised Hoosiers...moved to Texas about 12 years ago though...
Thanks for the info...
Hubby and company are meeting next week so we should get some more info then.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rlmbizy said:


> We are born and raised Hoosiers...moved to Texas about 12 years ago though...
> Thanks for the info...
> Hubby and company are meeting next week so we should get some more info then.


Good luck, what part of Indiana? I also lived in Houston for a couple of years.


----------



## rlmbizy (Feb 6, 2012)

Too funny...the Texas thing...funny how you small the world really is via the internet! LOL
Fort Wayne...
They say we have been gone so long we would not recognize anything, gosh haven't been back for about 10 years now. 
Still have family up there and if someone asks me where home is I still say Indiana.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rlmbizy said:


> Too funny...the Texas thing...funny how you small the world really is via the internet! LOL
> Fort Wayne...
> They say we have been gone so long we would not recognize anything, gosh haven't been back for about 10 years now.
> Still have family up there and if someone asks me where home is I still say Indiana.


My brother is an optometrist in Ft. Wayne so I visit occasionally, so yes a small world!


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Even more Texans coming (me at least).

Native near the far east of Texas, lots of time in Ft Worth and Houston. 

And Mr. Purdue over there should know that I've had the Dwayne Purvis when I in town. Great burger!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Evok said:


> Even more Texans coming (me at least).
> 
> Native near the far east of Texas, lots of time in Ft Worth and Houston.
> 
> And Mr. Purdue over there should know that I've had the Dwayne Purvis when I in town. Great burger!


That burger made it to the finals of the Superbowl sandwich contest, I actually know the owners of Triple XXX and Route 66.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice! 

I already had eaten enough strange foods in my time that the Dwayne wasn't that terribly off... my poor colleague with me just about died... he's terrified of new experiences. 

So are you in Dubai already X? I'd PM you but I'm not listed as an active member yet.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Evok said:


> Nice!
> 
> I already had eaten enough strange foods in my time that the Dwayne wasn't that terribly off... my poor colleague with me just about died... he's terrified of new experiences.
> 
> So are you in Dubai already X? I'd PM you but I'm not listed as an active member yet.


No, April 16 I will be there.


----------

